# rose bubble and mushrooms in bad shape



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I just woke up to find my rose bubble anemone very limp and stretched out as far as I've seen it yet. My LFS doesn't open for another 3 hours and i'm afraid it's dying. it's got white marks on it like it's losing all it's color. I just recently started supplementing with trace elements and feeding it cyclops twice a week. Could I be overfeeding/underfeeding it, too much trace elements? My ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are all at 0, pH is right at 8.2, specific gravity of 1.024, with a temp of 80.5. 

I've got a 36 gallon that's running a sea clone protein skimmer, fluval canister filter rated for up to 75 gallons, fluval heater, and a marineland powerhead. Currently running 96 watts from a t5 setup. tank has been up for about a month and a half and currently have:

3 pink skunk clownfish (all under an inch)
1 fire shrimp
2 hermits
1 emerald crab
1 long tentacle anemone
1 rose bubble anemone
1 rabbit ear leather coral
30 lbs live rock
2 inches live sand

Anemones are on seperate sides of the tank so I've been able to rule out stinging each other for the nems, but my shrooms have been reproducing like crazy for the last two weeks since I put them in the tank, now they've just shriveled up and look like they wanna die. Any help would be awesome, thank you! 

Be gentle please, I'm still a noob


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm going to put my personal opinion on your lighting. I told you it would come into play.

Im not a nem expert so i'll let someone else answer who knows a bit more.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

i just doubled the amount of wattage two days ago, everything was doing fine before that. Could it just be shock? With the HO t5's, it's putting out close to as many lumen's as a 250 Metal Halide. The thing I'm most worried about is that maybe I'm over dosing with the trace elements, or maybe I need to start supplementing with some other things?


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Just got home from work, everything is doing much better, must not have been anything to worry about?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

just keep an eye on them. remember with lighting there are really 2 things to concern yourself with. Kelvin rating, and wattage. You wand right around 3-5 watts per gallon (with nems i would go as many watts/g as possible). You also want something that does anywhere from 20,000k to 14,000k kelvin rating. different kelvin ratings do different things. For example my 800watts of MH at 20,000k make my tank seem like a deep sea expierence where as my frag tank has 200 watts of 14,000k which is much less "blue" looking. there also different kelvin rating that allow coral to grow faster/slower or more colorfull


----------

